# Next meeting can I pay you guys to mail me a portion of the cuttings?



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey guys, I lost probably 90% of my plants during the move. I was wondering if I don't make the next meeting if maybe I could pay you guys to mail me a bag of cuttings? If you feel guilty about charging me then put it towards buffalo wings or something. I've still got to buy a 67 tall to replace the amazon 55 that broke before I'll be ready, and I could probably order some stuff through Niko if you guys think you could send it that way?

So yeah, I lost that whole amazon tank, it broke during the move, the panda corys survived thank God, and the farlowella, and a couple of the otos that I could save, the endlers all died  The 30 tall hex lost probably 90% of its plant life too. They just couldn't handle the stress I guess. Live and learn.

On a positive note all my apistos survived, which was really remarkable. My gar is alive, my electric blue jack dempsey, and my managuense pair all made it too. So there is a bit of a silver lining, its just not a very green lining eh?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'll send you stuff if you want to help with shipping .


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Where did you move to?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm thinking Tyler moved to midland, tx.


----------

